# Pizzeria Homepage



## BladeNeo (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leutz,

wie würdet ihr die Homepage einer Pizzeria gestalten?!

Meine Idee ist diesen Comic-Style von PizzaSyndicate (bzw. dem Vorgänger) zu nehmen bzw. nachzukreieren. 

Habt ihr noch gute Vorschläge?

Kann man sich bei ner Pizzeria so nen Style erlauben? 

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi du!

Ich würde sagen das es ganz darauf ankommt ob der Besitzer eine möglichst seriöse Seite haben möchte oder nicht. Ich persönlich finde die Idee aber witzig und wenn du ne kleinere Comicstadt baust als Startseite und dann ne Pizzeria wo du auf alles drauf klicken kannst... wäre mal was Neues 

Falls die Seite seriös sein muss, würde ich dir vorschlagen, dass du dir mal ein paar andere Seiten anschaust. Oder du machst sie im Stil einer Menükarte.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## BladeNeo (14. Oktober 2004)

Ja.. danke, gute Idee mit der Stadt.. 

Jetzt steht nur noch die Frage offen, ob seriös oder eher locker.

Könnte auch schwer werden alles im Comic Style zu machen, aber irgendwie geht das ja schon  kennt da jemand ne Quelle, wo es sowas schon gibt!? Gibt es da "freie Grafiken" im Bereich Comic!?

Anderseits darf ich mich sehr mit Photoshop auseinandersetzten.. und im besten Fall selber Zeichnungen erstellen.

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke die Frage ob seriös oder "locker" sollte dir dein Auftraggeber beantworten. Es kommt ganz darauf an wie die Pizzeria nach außen hin wirken soll. Ich würde bei einem 5 Sterne Restaurant sowas auf keinen Fall machen, ist es aber eher ein kleines Restaurant in dem sich die Leute wohl fühlen sollen und wo alles etwas mit Humor genommen wird, dann kann man sich sowas auch erlauben.

Zum Thema Comic würde ich einfach mal die Suche verwenden. Es gibt ne Menge Tutoriale im Netz dazu (=> google).

Viel Glück!

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## BladeNeo (15. Oktober 2004)

Danke für deine schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort.

Ist klar, dass der Autraggeber dies entscheidet man bietet ihm ja unterschiedlich Leistungen je nach Wunsch an.

Es ist natürlich keine 5 Sterne Pizzeria, zwar nobel, aber hier fühlen sich die Leute wohl und haben auch ein gutes (auch humorvolles) Verhältnis zur Bedienung und dem Besitzer. 

Bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt 

Schönes Wochenende noch...

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## Jens B. (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Falls ich meinen Senf auch dazu geben darf..... also ich würde eine Seite für eine Pizzeria mit einer Pizza 4 Jahreszeiten machen (oder 5,6,7,8). Für jeden Menüpunkt gäbe es dann einen Teil der Pizza, der auch dementsürechend gestaltet ist (z.B. sind Euros auf der Pizza für die Rubrik "Preise).

Das ganze schön gestaltet (natürlich im Comicstyle  ) und gut animiert ... wär schon chic !

Grüsse,
Jens


----------

